# Car will crank but,won't start



## danyou2001 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 1991 maxima.It'll crank,but, won't start.I put in new platinum plugs,distributor cap,rotor and a cylinder head temp sensor.I am getting plenty of fuel and spark.Battery and starter are good.Did compression check,its ok.Right before it died on me(on the freeway)I lost power,couldn't get up over 45 mph,I opened the hood and the pipe leading down to the catalytic converter was red hot.Don't know what to do next.Any help would be greatly appreciated.In dire need of assistance please.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

It could be the alternator. If you loss power going over 45 on the highway, that is what it could be. My step dad was driving down the highway, and his car just shut off on him, and his alternator was bad.


----------



## danyou2001 (Dec 9, 2006)

I had the alternator checked at autozone and its ok.Thanks for the reply,I really appreciate it though.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Mass Air Flow Sensor, clean your MAF, most parts stores carry MAF cleaner.


----------



## danyou2001 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.I'll give it a try and I'll let you know what happens.


----------

